# If you are selling be sure to focus.......



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

A photo from the auction I won.......










A photo of that same truck as it arrived today....










Winning bid was $28.27.

About an hour later this auction ended......











....and I lost it at $42.05!


The truck in the 2nd auction is not as nice as the one I got for $14.00 less but the photo is better.

*If you are selling please make sure that your photos are in focus and truly represent what you are offering.*

The tow truck I got for less than $30.00 should have gone at about $50.00 in that condition. 
The one I lost was worth about what it sold for.


After I got the first one so cheap I figured I would win the other for my $42.00 bid.

I was wrong. 

At least I got the best one. (and cheaper) :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice! :thumbsup:

I think I need to get me a red tow truck too!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

joez870 said:


> Very nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> I think I need to get me a red tow truck too!


I need 2 practice w/ my camera...MORE :freak: :thumbsup:

yup, presentation is 90% of the sale ;-)

and if it looks clean, & nice... it can be a P.O.Junk, & still get good $$$


Bubba 123 :wave:

(worked 4 a Junky-Used-Car place..) :tongue:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Very nice, and good to demonstrate the impact of a decent picture! I have bid on fuzzy stuff in the past, and: 

Got burnt WAY back when (remember Boosa14?), as I should have noticed that all that seller's pictures weren't fuzzy, just selected ones. Later I was pleasantly suprised when a T jet with box (latter not pictured) came in just about mint. 

That is a great looking tow truck!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Fuzzy pic auctions CAN be fun!*

Hi folks,

I myself take care a lot to add high resolution and crisp pics to my auctions together with a detailed description pointing out even minor flaws. The latter might not be good for getting the best price, but it´s good for my seller feedback...

When buying I have to admit having a weak spot for fuzzy picture auctions. Two of my nicest (yet cheapest) cars in my Faller slots collection were from such blurry pic auctions. One of them is my pink Caddy:

Here´s the auction pic (from about 2001):










That´s what I received (dirty stuff fresh from the attic):










Both cleaned up easily with some mild dish washing fluid and an old toothbrush:










And that´s what my Caddy looks like today (errr, even nicer as I finally found and mounted a flawless windshield, but didn´t take any new photos yet):










So always look at both sides of the medal! 

Greetings from the other side of the pond

Claus


----------



## choc-ice (Jul 25, 2012)

I think whoever took that red towtruck photo also took my passport photo


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sorry for the threadjack but i can't resist... every time i see the title of this thread i think of this:










:tongue:

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> sorry for the threadjack but i can't resist... every time i see the title of this thread i think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RORLMFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don care whatcha say, now, that's funny right there.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

is that a male or female troll?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm afraid to enlarge and find out!


----------

